# Chasing Coral, a movie- The Great Barrier Reef is dying because of us.



## Phoenix (Oct 4, 2020)

Chasing Coral taps into the collective will and wisdom of an ad man, a self-proclaimed coral nerd, top-notch camera designers, and renowned marine biologists as they invent the first time-lapse camera to record bleaching events as they happen. Unfortunately, the effort is anything but simple, and the team doggedly battles technical malfunctions and the force of nature in pursuit of their golden fleece: documenting the indisputable and tragic transformation below the waves. With its breathtaking photography, nail-biting suspense, and startling emotion, Chasing Coral is a dramatic revelation that won’t have audiences sitting idle for long.

You can watch this on Netflix and You Tube.  For some reason I cannot get the youtube link to stick.  But you can go to You Tube and watch it.

https://www.netflix.com/title/80168188


97 percent of the C02 we put into the environment is absorbed by the ocean, causing it to warm up and kill off the wild critters that depend on it to be a certain way to stay alive.  One is the Great Barrier Reef off the coast of Australia.  If ocean did not absorb the C02 our average temperature on land would be 120 degrees F.  We have to cut our C02 emissions way back by doing everything we can individually and collectively immediately.  Please also watch Kiss The Ground...it has information about this.  This is crucial to the survival of all of us.  If you care about your grandchildren and others you will learn about this and do everything you can.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 4, 2020)

I listened to a sobering CBC Radio broadcast last year (Quirks & Quarks) related to The Bleaching of the Great Barrier Reef. 

Very disheartening.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 4, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I listened to a sobering CBC Radio broadcast last year (Quirks & Quarks) related to The Bleaching of the Great Barrier Reef.
> 
> Very disheartening.


And that's because of us.  We have to change that.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 4, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> And that's because of us.  We have to change that.


Indeed it is, but unfortunately, I have lost my will to believe that this world (as a whole) is interested in change.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 4, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Indeed it is, but unfortunately, I have lost my will to believe that this world (as a whole) is interested in change.


Giving up is giving in, so then  everyone suffers.  If you read and watch the stuff on the carbon farming you will know there is hope.  I didn't think there was either until I watched Kiss the Ground.  The plants can help clean the air of CO2.  The answer is under our feet in carbon farming and restoring natural habitats.  If you care about your children and grandchildren, and I know you do, then they need to be made aware of this stuff too....


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2020)

As long as scientists continue to transplant hundreds of nursery-grown coral fragments onto our Great Barrier Reef, I refuse to give up hope, human intervention is needed more than ever.

There is not much we can do about the marine heatwaves but we can all do our bit.

Right now they are very successful in growing coral that has survived bleaching on mesh platforms in a sandy lagoon adjacent to the reef it has worked in Florida and is working here in Australia.


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 5, 2020)

Tish said:


> As long as scientists continue to transplant hundreds of nursery-grown coral fragments onto our Great Barrier Reef, I refuse to give up hope, human intervention is needed more than ever.
> 
> There is not much we can do about the marine heatwaves but we can all do our bit.
> 
> Right now they are very successful in growing coral that has survived bleaching on mesh platforms in a sandy lagoon adjacent to the reef it has worked in Florida and is working here in Australia.


Onya @Tish it saddens me too hearing about our Great Barrier Reef but human intervention will help save it for posterity


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Onya @Tish it saddens me too hearing about our Great Barrier Reef but human intervention will help save it for posterity


100% it will, it is far to easy to give something up for dead when we can make a difference bit by bit.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 6, 2020)

Tish said:


> As long as scientists continue to transplant hundreds of nursery-grown coral fragments onto our Great Barrier Reef, I refuse to give up hope, human intervention is needed more than ever.
> 
> There is not much we can do about the marine heatwaves but we can all do our bit.
> 
> Right now they are very successful in growing coral that has survived bleaching on mesh platforms in a sandy lagoon adjacent to the reef it has worked in Florida and is working here in Australia.


Thanks for your input.  I hoped you would add your perspective since you know more about what's going on there than we do.  


Tish said:


> 100% it will, it is far to easy to give something up for dead when we can make a difference bit by bit.


Yes, giving up is not the answer.  Each of us can do things.  Not for the reef specifically but to help restore some natural balance to the land and by cutting our emissions by the things we do.  Now, that said, I also know that next here year, where I live, my place has a good chance of burning because of the climate change.  Everyone everywhere has to do everything they can.  Some of that is addressed in _Kiss The Ground_ - documentary and book.


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2020)

*Phoenix*
I will try my best not to hijack this thread and go off on a ramble about climate change, the government drying up rivers and water holes by not releasing water from catchments and the ozone layer, right now we have two schools of thoughts on the GBR, You have those who believe that the reef should be allowed to heal naturally, and then you have those who are actually trying to give fresh birth to it, I am on the side of rebirthing it, as we have done so much damage both to it and the environment as a whole.

Please believe me when I say, I love my island home there is no place in the world I would rather live, but she is a brutal and harsh mistress, she has been for centuries.

We have brutal floods and unfortunately, all the chemicals that farmers use get washed straight into our oceans, the main reason is that our land has become so damaged by the droughts we are still living through has made the earth unable to soak up the water the topsoil just washes away.

We also have the most horrific bushfires, not trying to be political here, but back burning is hardly heard of due to a political party that is against it. Last summer the whole of NSW was on fire and it was fierce, we lost so much of our beautiful bush and our wonderful wildlife.

I was talking to an indigenous Elder friend of mine a few months back regarding the fires, he had a lot to say regarding the fire risks.
Our first Australians are or should I say were seasonal travelers, they would set up camp in an area for a season, but before they left , they would set a controlled fire and move on, by the time they came back to that area it was lush and reborn again.

Human intervention does work and has worked for centuries, the lack of education is where the problem is.
Greedy Tourist dollars far outweigh common sense and protection of our natural wonders.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 6, 2020)

Tish said:


> *Phoenix*
> I will try my best not to hijack this thread and go off on a ramble about climate change, the government drying up rivers and water holes by not releasing water from catchments and the ozone layer, right now we have two schools of thoughts on the GBR, You have those who believe that the reef should be allowed to heal naturally, and then you have those who are actually trying to give fresh birth to it, I am on the side of rebirthing it, as we have done so much damage both to it and the environment as a whole.
> 
> Please believe me when I say, I love my island home there is no place in the world I would rather live, but she is a brutal and harsh mistress, she has been for centuries.
> ...


I don't mind if you hijack the thread.  I am as concerned as you are about all this.  Worldwide people have their heads up their backsides.   Please go to the stuff on Kiss the Ground.  Some of the issues are effectively addressed there.


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2020)

Will do* Phoenix *and thank you for understanding my rant.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 6, 2020)

Tish said:


> Will do* Phoenix *and thank you for understanding my rant.


It's easy to get on a rant when things are going so very wrong, and others turn a blind eye to it.  I started on a rant about over population in the late 60s.  Few listened.  A lot of our problems are related to that.


----------

